# Sitting in on an interview and interviewing people



## DebbiePottsEngland (Mar 19, 2008)

I am going to be interviewing some one who has already been interviewed by our director.  She wants a couple of the coders to meet and talk with the prospective new hire.  Does anyone have any ideas of questions or subjects to discuss during the meet and inspection?  I need to get a feel of her personality and her dependability as well as her coding abilities.

Thanks in advance for your assisitance.

Debbie in Dickson


----------



## apierce (Apr 7, 2008)

*Interview Question Advice*

I would offer the following advice:

Ask questions regarding their favorite way to perform their duties? Alone, as a team, etc. 

Ask various questions regarding where they see themselves in 2 years, 5 years etc? They may open up and share some of their personal goals, family life etc. 

You may also want to ask them about their "ideal" work environment and consider if this is the environment that you currently offer....


Hope that this helps!
Amanda Pierce CPC, CPC-H
Coffeyville Kansas Local Chapter President


----------



## ajudd (Apr 17, 2008)

that's interesting, because we're doing the same thing where I work too.

I was a little nervous about the thought of sitting in!  I just remember how nervous I was!!  But it's nice to have the chance to meet possible new co-worker and have a little say in what you think of him or her.  

Let them know that there is no right or wrong answer though, when you ask them about goals, etc.  You don't want them to say what they think you might want to hear - so put them at ease a little!


----------



## thompsonsyl (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi,

I would also ask questions like:

How would you handle a physician who refuses to comply in order to meet coding/documentation guidelines?

What are some of your favorite/most utilized coding tools, resources?

How would you address a fellow coder who has consistantly been miscoding a procedure or service?

How would you handle being told that you were the one doing the miscoding?

I was asked these questions during an interview with a room of 6 people - Director of Coding/Billing, Supervisors, fellow coders.  They were good, hard hitting questions that really showed what I was made of, ya know?

Hope this helps & Good Luck!


----------

